# im finally giving in....



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

well i think im finally giving into the bag scene. i got a mk5 on fk's. i have a couple questions. my biggest one was will i have to tear apart the fenders and quarter panels. and i have rs's on it now. 8's in the front 9's in the back. is there any possible way i could tuck them to go low enough? and im in pa and i dont think i could do the whole install myself so i was curious if theres any shops or people that know enough that i could pay to do it? thanks for your help.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*FV-QR*

SEARCH: Rafi's car, Tuddy's car, the other UG gti on red rs's. All of them are / were on air and tucked / are tucking rs's.


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:39 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (96Mk36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96Mk36* »_well i think im finally giving into the bag scene. i got a mk5 on fk's. i have a couple questions. my biggest one was will i have to tear apart the fenders and quarter panels. and i have rs's on it now. 8's in the front 9's in the back. is there any possible way i could tuck them to go low enough? and im in pa and i dont think i could do the whole install myself so i was curious if theres any shops or people that know enough that i could pay to do it? thanks for your help.

I think you are in over your head. Sell everything and buy a honda.


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (Ducky 2.0T)*

i dont understand on here why mostly everyone is a d bag and cant just answer questions and be helpful. i want to know how to do stuff to my vw and talk to other people that have them. if i just wanted to chat i'd talk to any moron on honda tech.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yay. another thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If you spend just a little time browsing around, I think you'd find the answers to most of your questions. Rafiki2's car was tucking some nice 8/9 " rs's without a problem, tuddy's car did the same on some gray rs's, and there is also the ug gti on red rs's that is tucking them nicely. All 3 of those cars can be found in this very subforum. 
Also, I believe Baak2Basics and Open Road Tuning are both in PA who deal with air ride related parts and installs. 
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:41 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Baak2Basics and Open Road Tuning are both in PA

Baak2Basics is in Wilmington, DE... Close enough.
Stop spoon feeding this kid. The digital age will never learn how to read if we just give them everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Haha, close enough


----------



## mk4spence (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_SEARCH: Rafi's car, Tuddy's car, *the other UG gti on red rs's*. All of them are / were on air and tucked / are tucking rs's.

_Modified by [email protected] at 4:39 PM 12-28-2008_

christheblackguy is his SN


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I thought it was something like that, but I didn't want to be wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (96Mk36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96Mk36* »_well i think im finally giving into the bag scene. i got a mk5 on fk's. i have a couple questions. my biggest one was will i have to tear apart the fenders and quarter panels. and i have rs's on it now. 8's in the front 9's in the back. is there any possible way i could tuck them to go low enough? and im in pa and i dont think i could do the whole install myself so i was curious if theres any shops or people that know enough that i could pay to do it? thanks for your help.

you got pm


----------



## CandyWhabbit (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (Rat4Life)*

dont forget to let everyone know with a new thread once you order your setup, than another thread with your tracking number, than another one with a picture of the set up, than another one when you drop it of at the shop and than a million more once you get the car back.


----------



## Gkap (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (CandyWhabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_
I think you are in over your head. Sell everything and buy a honda. 


_Quote, originally posted by *CandyWhabbit* »_dont forget to let everyone know with a new thread once you order your setup, than another thread with your tracking number, than another one with a picture of the set up, than another one when you drop it of at the shop and than a million more once you get the car back.

god i love vortex


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

he deserves it


----------



## Gkap (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (brian92390)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian92390* »_he deserves it

wow i just searched his user name and yes he does


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Hi


----------



## nu2dubbing (May 6, 2006)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (96Mk36)*

give the guy a break he just asked a question- there is a guy from our local club in Reading his name is Hinrichs he did his himself. just im him he has tons of info and is running the same wheels. you might even be able to get him to help you install them for a couple of bucks


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (nu2dubbing)*

i think the UG gti with red rs's that people are talking about in this thread is a guy in my car club (bar society) 
his screen name is christheblackguy and here is his car:








Hope this helps


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (96Mk36)*

if your looking to find something local ... talk to baak2basics i know they are from DE but its really an hour or so from our area ... talk to brandon i belive he said HI on this thread ... as far as install goes there is a local shop around here that does it i got mine taken care of by them and i got all my air-ride stuff from baak2basics ... if you want shoot me pm i live right in lancaster .... later


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (GTIzlatko)*

OP, take a little vacation to FL and we can get this done... 
whats the offset on ur RSs? fronts should tuck w/o a problem, rear might poke slightly.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_OP, take a little vacation to FL and we can get this done... 


Or he could just come to pittsburgh in half the time and get it done


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (Santi)*

my rears are a 40et. they poke about an inch now so im not so sure about tucking them but.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (96Mk36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96Mk36* »_my rears are a 40et. they poke about an inch now so im not so sure about tucking them but.

Uhh.. what? Inch of poke on 40et... LOL


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (Ducky 2.0T)*

ha ok maybe not an inch but they poke alittle bit. the only way to tuck them is if they camber quite a bit


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (96Mk36)*

this is gonna sound pretty stupid but i was just curious. is air ride legal? like if i take it to an inspection station will they fail it and junk?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (96Mk36)*

I haven't seen anything in the PA inspection book that suggests it's illegal, so it should be fine. The only things to watch out for in PA:
1) wheel spacers must be less than 1/4" 
2) bumper height must be at least 16" 
3) Tires cannot rub on frame while steering. I think if you pump it all the way up you should be good.
4) You must have a functioning shock absorber at each corner.
These rules were written with lifted trucks in mind, but could be applied to VWs.
That said, a lot of places will probably fail you just because they personally feel it's unsafe or for fear it's illegal.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (Afazz)*

It is most likely illegal to raise/ lower the car while driving.
Just ask Plain.


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (Ducky 2.0T)*

well another dumb questions but whos gonna inspect it when its bagged?







heres my last pic of her before it started snowing and getting ****t* weather around here.










_Modified by 96Mk36 at 1:40 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (96Mk36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 
Or he could just come to pittsburgh in half the time and get it done









true that...!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *96Mk36* »_my rears are a 40et. they poke about an inch now so im not so sure about tucking them but.

i doubt that, but talk to bda since they are way closer, let them boys get ur shiz done...


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (Santi)*

well, one its legal to have air ride in PA ... mine got passed at the inspection last month with poke and stretch not to mention at the stealership ... 
one thing they might give you crap with is if aired out and fenders rest on tires .... they might say its unsafe in case you blow a bag ... 
i wouldn't worry much about it ... there are tons of places that would pass you 
there is a place in York that does air ride installs and also BDA in pittsb. is close enough if you really wanted them to do it ...


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (GTIzlatko)*

yea me and the guy at bda are doing some talking so.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (96Mk36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96Mk36* »_yea me and the guy at bda are doing some talking so.

We'll get you all hooked up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## das poopy (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: im finally giving in.... ([email protected])*

paint the RS's purple yet?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (das poopy)*

purple rs are played.


----------



## das poopy (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_purple rs are played.









no way


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (MadTextureYo)*

Rafi's car for reference









.....with my wheels on his car


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (das poopy)*

way.
purple rs played in 08.
09 is pink.
which is the new purple.


----------



## das poopy (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (MadTextureYo)*

i guess i better paint mine pink then


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_way.
purple rs played in 08.
09 is pink.
which is the new purple.









Damn, I get credit for 2 consecutive years?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_way.
purple rs played in 08.
09 is pink.
which is the new purple.









Pink was the new black back in '07; Purple tried to be the new pink, but a lot of people went back to polished, which was the new chrome in the 90s.


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: im finally giving in.... (theAntiRiced)*

so now no one really told me. will i be able to tuck a 9' 40et in the back? i know rafi did it but his were a 53et. thats what alot of them have. does anyone have a straight yes or no?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Sounds possible


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ha possible?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (96Mk36)*

i'd say it will be a close call .. mine are 9.5 in rear et 40 ... we won't know till its that time to find out


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

well what is this thing i hear about camber shims? i think if i could camber in alittle bit it would be tuckable or atleast low on the tire.


----------

